# I got called:Derogatory Snowboarder !!!!!



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Well first off if you're smart enough to not be cattle then you should be commended. Sounds like dipshit was upset that he's cattle and part of the herd. Second if that's the worst you got called for riding a snowboard be happy. I do not miss the days of having to fight someone 20 plus years my senior for their "respect" to slide sideways.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

slyder said:


> I was willing to go but my buddy wasn't so we stayed. Got into a small jabbing back and forth. No raised voices or language was used by either of us.
> 
> Yes we were in the wrong but.



You were absolutely NOT in the wrong in this case. That guy is an idiot. If you can load on the lift from either side, pick the shortest side. Seems like a no-brainer to me.

edit: and to relate to your story I rode up the lift with an older couple (in their upper 40's) yesterday at Okemo who were wearing skis and outerwear from the early 90's telling me they understood why ALTA doesn't allow snowboarders, because snowboards do _something_ to the snow. And that skiers shouldn't go into the terrain park. Dumbest conversation I've had on the lift in recent memory. The guy couldn't even explain what that _somthing_ was.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

You were not in the wrong at all. If the lift serves two lines you can pick n choose whichever you want. 

Many boarders are too lazy to skate over to the other side, and skiers colourmatch their gear, enough said.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

We do that all the time or pull up in the singles, and if only a pair or triple for a quad...jump right in. Its funny when a couple are up and you jump to the line to ride up with them and then they hold back for the next chair and the lifty yells at them to get on. Anyway bad form to have empty seat going up on a line up day.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

gapers gonna gape.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

You pick the shortest side....

It's pretty common (and good design) to have 2 runs fill the lift from either side. You take a look for the shortest line at the last pitch.

Pretty poor for the hill not have a corral.

(which brings me to my pet peeve: every hill wants to improve their upload capacity without buying new lifts. Train your lifties to manage the lines on busy days so that every chair goes up full. Viola! 30-50% more uploads! Pisses me off to pay big $$ for a lift ticket only to stand in a long line watching chair after chair go up with an empty seat or 2)


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Yah, as mentioned above, I don't see how you were in the wrong. Seems common sense to me, and I do the same, in addition to using the singles lane if necessary.

Oh wait, I'm one of "those snowboarders".:laugh:


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

Derogatory, eh? 

lol


----------



## ryguy15 (Oct 11, 2013)

I always do that at the resort slyder rides at and have never gotten into trouble for doing that and sorry i couldnt get up there today


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

lift lines are hard, with, or without actual queue ropes.

evidence:

-upside down 4 runner next to lines in road on the way to your favorite shred hill.

-bad driver merging

-a bunch of experts skiers were doing the exact same thing this past week bitching at each other on an epic pow day...you can give someone a shit samwich....u can't make em enjoy it.....


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

unless i missed it you didn't skip a line you just found a shorter one…nothing wrong with that.


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

Resident lifty here says you weren't in the wrong. thats how you do things, common practice... dude was just a douche bag, if i was your lifty i woulda told him you were good, and he should have been smarter and got in on the other side...


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Should have asked the guy: when you go to the supermarket, do you just go to the closest checkout or do you look for the shortest line? And can you say "sanctimonious hypocrite?". I knew you could.

edit: and I was doing the same thing all day on Goldie today. Too many classes. And I wasn't the only one doing it and no one said boo.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Bwahahahhahhaaa ha! 

*YOU!!! *Yes, you,..!!! Stand _still_ Laddie! You,you,......... SnowBoarder, _YOU!!!!_ LOL! 







.......How can you have eny puddin" if ya dunt eat yer meat???!!!!


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Momma...do you think she's good enough?


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Mother do you think she's dangerous.....................to me?


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

You Pink Floyd freaks.....I love it.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

went riding yesterday. local small slope. man some skier dude and his girlfriend were wining about how some snowboarders falling and sitting in the middle of the slope. I turned my head and looked at them, didnt say anything just rode off. I mean if you can't dodge people on a green run, you are probably not a very good skier.
gappers are gonna gap.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

speedjason said:


> gapers are gonna gap.


no dude, _gappers gonna gap_... gapers gonna *gape*


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

.....Momma will she tear your little boy apart?










OU812 said:


> You Pink Floyd freaks.....I love it.


Gotta love "the Floyd!"


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

the wall, and dark side of the moon are my favorite albums. Cha-Ching!


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

I like The Final Cut myself, but probably because DSOTM and The Wall are so overplayed. When I was a teenager my buddy and used to get stoned and put the Umma Gumma album on repeat. 

Anyone ever try The Wizard of Oz thing with TDSOTM? It's pretty sweet, esp. If you got the right buzz going.


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

See, im considerably younger than you guys lol. I grew up listening to Floyd in the car with my parents... Now i listen to it when riding and getting stoned/shitfaced. It just fits there... but i was exposed to pink floyd at a very very very young age... probably less than 5(I'm 20), but the "over played" factor still doesnt bother me, dont know why. but i do know good music is good music no matter what era its from.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

andrewdod said:


> See, im considerably younger than you guys lol. I grew up listening to Floyd in the car with my parents... Now i listen to it when riding and getting stoned/shitfaced. It just fits there... but i was exposed to pink floyd at a very very very young age... probably less than 5(I'm 20), but the "over played" factor still doesnt bother me, dont know why. but i do know good music is good music no matter what era its from.


Well I'm only 32 so I basically grew up with it because of my parents as well. But it's so fucking overplayed on Northern Michigan classic rock stations that's where I get that. Up there where I grew up you either had two classic rock stations on the radio or 5 country and one light mix.


----------



## cbrenthus (Feb 12, 2014)

The correct answer when someone calls you "you snowboarder" is to look down while simultaneous exclaiming "What are you talking abou..."

Then look at your board and, amzaed and confused, start saying "How did that happen, where are my skis?!?! Come on, whoever did this to me it isn't funny!!!" And then just go from there


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

pink floyd sucks


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

feel a bit bad for the kids of today that will probably never see real concert, like floyd, or the dead, or RATM... stuff like that will change your life, and mind permanently..now what is there but hype and 'singer'/models?

as for the OP...only a fool stands in line for one minute longer than necessary


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

snowklinger said:


> pink floyd sucks












:laugh:


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Meddle..............for the win.....


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

mojo maestro said:


> Meddle..............for the win.....


One of these days,.. I'm going to _cut_ you into little pieces!!!!!!!


:thumbsup:












Funny how these Floyd lyrics are actually quite pertinent to the OP's lift line conundrum, innit?


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

CassMT said:


> feel a bit bad for the kids of today that will probably never see real concert, like floyd, or the dead, or RATM... stuff like that will change your life, and mind permanently..now what is there but hype and 'singer'/models?
> 
> as for the OP...only a fool stands in line for one minute longer than necessary


The Dead at Buckeye Lake in the early 90's............100,000 peeps........no law enforcement......and the Violent Femmes opening.......good times.


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm sad that I would never see Bob Marley in concert.

Back to the OP, that guy would probably get mad if you went on the singles lines with friends...lol


----------

